# Questions on the Aspect of Braking



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Today I ordered Carbotech Bobcat front pads. I think I'm gonna go for Carbotech front rotors and another set of Bobcat rear pads if I like what should arrive wednesday. To what I understand they are ceramic pads with mild carbon content. After doing some research, these guys are very well thought of by anyone who has ever used them, and especially by a lot of Subaru guys.

To what I understand, the front brakes handles something like 90% of the braking load and the rear is their mainly for stability, is that correct?

If the front is what really handles the brake load, then when I upgrade to SS braided lines, should I do front and rear or would it be more sensible to do just front?

I have heard ceramic can crack although I am trusting these guys, does this even still occur or is this something of older ceramic brakes? I've heard of EBCs comming apart from a few people but that isn't too suprising since those pads are the biggest dissapointment since the Ford Pinto.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

BUMP

and I bought Goodridge G-Stop Brakeline Kit today for front and rear.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

NickZac said:


> BUMP
> 
> and I bought Goodridge G-Stop Brakeline Kit today for front and rear.


It's good that you did. Doing stainless steel brake lines on just one end of the car will screw up the brake balance. And yes, having no rear brake balance is bad, even on a front heavy car like the Sentra.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> It's good that you did. Doing stainless steel brake lines on just one end of the car will screw up the brake balance. And yes, having no rear brake balance is bad, even on a front heavy car like the Sentra.


That's what I was guessing, just wanted to make sure. Thanks :cheers:


----------

